

Dear Mozilla: Version Numbers Matter - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8983/business/dear-mozilla-version-numbers-matter

======
notatoad
i'm completely supportive of mozilla's goals here, but they need to get their
priorities in order. the update process is still very dependent on user
interaction, and the user is conscious that they are updating to a new
version. until firefox can pull in a new version and upgrade itself totally
silently, mozilla needs to keep the version numbers around.

~~~
peternorton
I'd agree, but they need to be more careful what they say.

